# Need topic ideas for Computer science exhibition



## athul (Oct 19, 2011)

Hiii all

I am back on Digit forum after sometime

I am Athul a 11th grader, loves technology and a blogger.

I do want to get some creative topics to be shown through computer at my school computer science exhibition.

All I have is one idea Control multiple systems though one keyboard and mouse...

I want tons like this one... 

Please help me.. I know you all are so experienced and brilliant than me. 

with love,
Athul.


----------



## sunzeal (Oct 20, 2011)

Cloud Computing


----------



## xvetox123 (Oct 20, 2011)

You could try looking into something like this....just saying

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/147579-internet-controlled-rc-car.html


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 23, 2011)

Social Networking..


----------



## KDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

Try This.


----------

